# Couple of things I did this weekend



## sodfather (Mar 6, 2012)

I finished up my 4th bowl(maple&bloodwood) and made my first wine stopper(walnut&padauk). Im having a blast with this thing, just too bad I didnt buy until after winter was almost gone.

[attachment=2601]
[attachment=2602]
[attachment=2603]


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 6, 2012)

I think you've got it down...:yes:

Nice work!

Beautiful combinations of wood!

p


----------



## sodfather (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, Im learning more each time. So far Ive been going off memory of what my shop teacher told us in class...25yrs ago :dash2: and the occasional youtube video.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks very nice- Great choice of woods!!


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like your bowl. Both projects look good though


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2012)

Nicely done... Walnut and paduak is a nice combo that I hadn't thought of!


----------



## sodfather (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments guys...Ive been lurking on the site for awhile and can only hope to one day be able to produce like some of the works of art Ive seen here on forums.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice, love the contrast!


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 7, 2012)

Those look great. Rick


----------

